# Cheaest, decent places to live without too much traffic



## hayze123 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum so I am sorry if this type of question is a repeat.

I am moving to dubai with my boyfriend at the end of April and need to find somewhere short term to live while our visas are sorted out by our companies so I have a few questions regarding this:

1. How long does it usually take for Visas to be issued?

2. Where is a ok area to live which doesn't cost to much? My office is in Al Barsha so as long as it is a driveable distance from there I don't mind where. I Have been looking at 'Discovery Gardens' which looks nice but I have heard it is a bit of a mission to get in and out of at rush hour due to the one and only route onto main road.

4. Where is best to find these short term rentals? I have been looking on Dubizzle which is good but I just want to broaden my options so any other website suggestions would be great thanks.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Visa takes 1-2 weeks but depends on the efficiency of your employer. To speed things up attest your documents before you leave UK.
As you are working in Al Barsha, and don't want to drive too far, then live in Al Barsha. There are literally hundreds of apartment buildings there - it is a cheap area and you have Mall of The Emirates and Metro on your doorstep. All apartment buildings come with pool and gym and it is 10 mins to beach. It is a good central area.
Google ''short term accommodation dubai'' for sites. There are loads of serviced apartments in the Al Barsha area. Minc apartments is one and they have their own website. Short term accommodation is alot more expensive than renting for a year but you will need to rent for 1 month while you sort yourselves out. Once you are here you can walk around the Barsha area and see loads of building advertising apartments for rent - no need to go through an agent.


----------



## Sandgroper74 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi,

My husband's visa only took a few weeks. You will probably be house hunting for longer than it takes to get the visa!

We stayed at Nuran Serviced Apartments upon arrival. There is a serviced apartment close to Mall of the Emirates in Al Barsha but I don't know the name. I'd check with your companies to see if they provide short term accommodation while you settle in. We got 4 weeks.

I can't suggest many areas to live as I'm new to Dubai but if you advise of your budget and whether you want an apartment or villa, other posters will help. If I had no children I would want to live close to the action which might include the Marina, the Palm, Al Barsha, Tecom etc!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

1. Can take a few days to few weeks
2. Al Barsha is quite a decent place, easy to commute from, good shopping, close to restaurants, and convenient
4. (no number 3?) Don't think Dubizzle is the way to go for short term rentals. There are tonnes of hotel apartments in Al Barsha. Please search the forum - Ibis MOE, CityMax could be good options city max site - Google Search


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Al Barsha is a decent area to live as well, so is JLT, just do a proper inspection first as the quality of the buildings varies a lot. You can get good value for your money there. Discovery Gardens is cheap too but some people like it, others don't. Check Dubizzle for prices.

Visas will depend on the company/zone/skill of the PRO. Anything between 2-4 days to 2-4 weeks average. Free zone visas are issued faster.

You can find some hotel apartments for short term stays, lots of them in Al Barsha, do a search on Google


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Just a thought...Barsha is an area where foreigners cannot own property, therefore all the apartments buildings are owned by Emirati companies, because of this they may have married couple only policies (as is the law). I would not advertise the fact you are unmarried when looking at apartments or better still say the apartment is for your boyfriend only.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh, BTW, about Discovery Gardens - this is on the news today - gulfnews : Residents irked as taps run dry in Discovery Gardens

This may not be a problem everywhere in DG, but I still wouldn't want to live there


----------

